# Need help of a USA person!



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Right, I didnt know where to put this but I assumed that because its talking about a case it should be fine here. Mods, feel free to shift it at any point 

Right, heres what Im asking. How much would it cost to ship a case, lets say a 16kg case from the states to the UK? Im going to try and get my hands on a rocketfish (Full tower Lian Li rip off) because Ive wanted one since the dawn of time, but I dont want to pay the cases worth in shipping alone.

If anyone could let me know how much they think, even if its an estimate, id much appreciate it 

Also, if you, or you know of anyone selling the aforementioned case, please, for the love of that fabled man in the sky, let me know!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

brb


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

There are actually quite a few on the bay (.com) so Im emailing a few of them to see if they'd be willing to ship over and how much they would charge. Obviously id prefer to do this by TPU but if it comes to it, you know.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2009)

http://fedex.com/ratefinder/home
http://fedex.com/ratefinder/standalone?method=goToResultSummaryPage&isPrevFlag=false - my results

I'm not sure if that will help, I just did a basic ship from my location to E1 in London for a 35lb package (not sure on what the case does cost), but cheapest was $272 :O


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Looks like Im at a loss then. *Swears a lot*

Ive been after one for a year or so now. ffs!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

that doesnt make any sense though. its 24lbs but says 49lbs billable. WTF.


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

USPS is a lot less, And if you disassembled the case and shipped it in a flater box it would be even less.

LOL, 49 lbs.....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

I could "buy it now" one of the rockets for $110ish, and I was hoping for shipping to be like $100 - taking my cost to £130, which is what im looking to pay for a mid tower case over here. But boy was I mistaken


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2009)

They don't sell any Rocketfish cases over there?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Nope, it was like a bestbuy special for you guys, I have never come across a single one in the uk unfortunately.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Look at it! 






The reason Im after one is A. The low key looks, B. The immense size inside and C. Its modding potential.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

Problem is size. Pictures do not capture how ridiculously huge the case is. USPS is cheaper than UPS or FedEx but when you get to oversize parcels it goes up because everything is transported by air and cubic volume is key...more so than weight. Proabably around $140-150 via USPS but still...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices.aspx?Country=10142&M=2&P=30&O=0&sd=1

That's for a more realistic 30 pounds from USA to UK
$115 Priority $157 Express. You want Express.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Hmm, I think id have to go with the $115 option just to keep costs down . . . but thanks a tonne CD, now I just have to find someone willing to send one my way!

Something just made me think too - if someone ships one out and it gets damaged in its 10 day journey, say dented and warped, im then stuck with an unusable case and £130 down . . . unless this USPS offers some kind of insurance, im not sure.


----------



## imperialreign (May 21, 2009)

I agree with Cyber . . . USPS has a much fairer price in regards to international shipping (UPS and FedEX charge through the nose).

Only problem, though, standard mail can be a bit slower - and there's no real tracking number.

Otherwise, I've never had any issues sending international via USPS.  Never had any issues with damaged packages or otherwise . . .


They do offer insurance on the package, and priced depending upon what the declared value is . . . it's still a lot cheaper than insured freight via UPS or FedEX.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2009)

Dont forget if it ships insured with a declaired value, taxes come into play on top of case and shipping costs. I sent a few things "broken" before, but you cant insure a "broken" item.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

I think that you can only get insurance and tracking with Express. IMO the extra money is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

Insurance is only needed in shipping to Italy... They are nutts and take forever.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2009)

Im sorry but isnt this a bit extreme, I mean for the price you are paying to get the generic to your house, couldnt you about get the Lian Li there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

email www.caseking.de and see what they can do.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2009)

Here you go M8...Perks of having a business/military FEDEX account.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25932&stc=1&d=1242867707


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2009)

It's a Lian Li PC-A71B with a the PCI card brace thingy removed, and a simplified HDD cage put in.


----------



## twilyth (May 21, 2009)

I think I must have missed something - according to this ebay listing, that case only weighs 19lbs, so shipping with USPS priority would be around $50-60.

edit - sorry, $75


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Im sorry but isnt this a bit extreme, I mean for the price you are paying to get the generic to your house, couldnt you about get the Lian Li there?



If I could pay $110 for the case and say $70 shipping, price wise im still coming hugely under what a full tower Lian Li would cost over here - that rrocketfish, total, would cost say £130 to get here on my doorstep. A similar, full tower Lian Li from an etailer here in the UK is around £200+. It may be a little extreme, but to save that much money, why not?



Fitseries3 said:


> email www.caseking.de and see what they can do.



Ill drop them an email later, cheers.




twilyth said:


> I think I must have missed something - according to this ebay listing, that case only weighs 19lbs, so shipping with USPS priority would be around $50-60.
> 
> edit - sorry, $75



I havent recieved an email back from them yet about shipping over here, but ill keep you updated and quote the USPS prices.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 21, 2009)

If Wile is correct about the little differences google has a good list here - the best price being £132 with an ok seller rating.


----------



## alexp999 (May 21, 2009)

Kyle2020,

What you need to remember is that outside of your own country, couriers take into account *volumetric weight* AND the actual mass of the object. What with a case being 90% air in the volme it takes up means that you are paying for effective shippings weights of 49lb for example, even if the case weighs half of that.

As has been said previously, to insure it, the value has to be declared, declare the value and you *WILL* be charged import tax.

Last time I checked it would cost £80-£100 to send a case to the USA, so I would expect about the same shipping in the opposite direction.

Dont forget you can always contact Scan, they take on board requests to import and source new items.

Otherwise its probably a lot easier (and cheaper), to just by a bonefied Lian-Li in this country


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> If Wile is correct about the little differences google has a good list here - the best price being £132 with an ok seller rating.



Thanks for finding that, I didnt consider looking for the original over here, I just assumed that along with the rest of the Lian Li's it would cost a small fortune 



alexp999 said:


> Kyle2020,
> 
> What you need to remember is that outside of your own country, couriers take into account *volumetric weight* AND the actual mass of the object. What with a case being 90% air in the volme it takes up means that you are paying for effective shippings weights of 49lb for example, even if the case weighs half of that.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean. I think that unless caseking get back to me that ill have to suck it up and pay extra for one over here.


----------



## alexp999 (May 21, 2009)

Its only £150 from Scan for that Lian-Li Wile E said. I very much doubt you could import one for that, especially after taxes


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 21, 2009)

Yea, the import tax can kill you, i think anything over £30 odd is taxed. The mother board that Paulieg sent over had a tax of £18 on it. If you don't declare a value (the person sending it doesn't) then you wont get taxed, but also you wont be insured it it arrives faulty.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

wow, that's alot of work for a case. I mean shoot find a modder/machine shop owner and pay him 130lbs. might even turn out better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2009)

Hate to say this Kyle, although it is a pretty decent case, it just isn't worth importing. Its just too big and bulky.


----------



## Wile E (May 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thanks for finding that, I didnt consider looking for the original over here, I just assumed that along with the rest of the Lian Li's it would cost a small fortune
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. I think that unless caseking get back to me that ill have to suck it up and pay extra for one over here.



Seriously, it's the case I listed. There's a thread about it on XS. The Lian Li PC-A71B parts bolt right into the Rocketfish, and the Rocketfish parts bolt right into the Lian Li. They just used that simplified hard drive cage, and removed that PCIe crossbrace thingy to make the Rocketfish. The PC-A71B is actually better, and ends up being cheaper for you.


----------



## n0tiert (May 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Right, I didnt know where to put this but I assumed that because its talking about a case it should be fine here. Mods, feel free to shift it at any point
> 
> Right, heres what Im asking. How much would it cost to ship a case, lets say a 16kg case from the states to the UK? Im going to try and get my hands on a rocketfish (Full tower Lian Li rip off) because Ive wanted one since the dawn of time, but I dont want to pay the cases worth in shipping alone.
> 
> ...



try here at least cheaper than UPS !!!!







i always use that to send cloth from the us to .de after i´m back 5-8 days it´s in germany ..


----------

